# miracles



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

How about a thread for some thanksgiving? Does anyone have a story about a miracle in their lives or one they know about? Here's one of mine.

Some years ago my brother and I took our sons on annual spring break campouts. We went primitive camping miles from anywhere, no water, electricity, nothing. We would be out there for 5 to 7 days, mainly living off the land and the 10 gallons or so of water we took. There were rattlesnakes, axes, guns, hooks, knives, saws, fire, murky water, black widows, scorpions and so on. So, every year, the day we left we would say a prayer aksing for all to return happy, healthy and well, and for God's protection over us all. 

One year, after dark, I had a good fire going. I was frying potatos and onions for supper. We had a nice rock ring around our fire and I was taking the cast iron skillet off the fire. A rock fell out and the whole thing tipped backward, spilling the boiling oil all over my hand and wrist. I jerked back instinctively, horrified. I ran to the truck to a lantern and looked at my hand expecting to see skin hanging off it. The adrenaline subsided and to my astonisment and disbelief I couldn't feel any pain. I got a paper towel and started wiping the oil off my hand, it didn't hurt. In fact IT WAS NOT EVEN RED. The other three were all gathered around me and we just looked at each other not understanding how this could be, I should be writhing in pain on a mad dash to a very distant and unknown health facility late at night, all plans ruined. Then it hit us. Our prayer had been answered. There is no other explanation other than divine intervertion, a miracle. Thanks again God.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Praise the Lord! That's an awesome testimony to the power and protection of God. Thank you for posting that. You are a great encouragement to me.

I'll post one of my miracle stories later on. (It's been a tiring day for me.)


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

My dad tells a story when he was young (in the late thirties I believe) and he had a severe fever and was bed ridden for several days. His mom got on the phone and prayed with a minister that had a popular show on the radio. He could hear his mom in the next room and the instant she hung up he said his fever broke and he instantly felt well again. No soreness, no weakness, completely healed.


----------



## brgoslin (Nov 15, 2005)

well those are great stories, but I seriously doubt that a "miracle" is the only possible solution. Most of what is attributed to miracles or the lord interveneing have much more mundane explanations rooted in chance, coincidence, psychosematic responses etc. When I was a young boy the family I was staying with took me to a charismatic church, and the preacher laid his hands on several people in the front making them swoon, it was my turn next and felt obligated to fall back too and did so not really feeling anything, later everyone was convinced that it was a miracle because I had not been through that experience before. If these experiences help you prop up your belief and make you feel better no harm done, but sometimes somethings just happen without divine intervention.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I dunno Bro*

Some folks subscribe to the "I'll believe it when I see it" doctrine. I however, choose the "When I believe it I will see it" approach. It's not my place to choose other people's realities. Of that much I am ceratin. God Bless, Guy


brgoslin said:


> well those are great stories, but I seriously doubt that a "miracle" is the only possible solution. Most of what is attributed to miracles or the lord interveneing have much more mundane explanations rooted in chance, coincidence, psychosematic responses etc. When I was a young boy the family I was staying with took me to a charismatic church, and the preacher laid his hands on several people in the front making them swoon, it was my turn next and felt obligated to fall back too and did so not really feeling anything, later everyone was convinced that it was a miracle because I had not been through that experience before. If these experiences help you prop up your belief and make you feel better no harm done, but sometimes somethings just happen without divine intervention.


----------



## brgoslin (Nov 15, 2005)

dunno, I guess I just have a grander view of "miracle" walking on water, bleeding statues parting the seas, etc real hollywood stuff,


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I grew up memorizing scripture and was told that when trouble came, quote the scripture and it would go away. There is nothing wrong with that at all. But, there came a time when I went into a really deep depression. I quoted the scriptures......It did not help. I learned that God loves us so much that He will penetrate eternity and physically touch us here on earth, whatever that may be. Sometimes, that is where He wants us so He can do just that.

Yes, there is a lot of fake stuff out there, but, there is a lot real miracles too. Anywhere the Spirit is at work, you can bet the deceiver is at work too.

Some miracles we take for granted. A person receiving Christ and being set free from some sin addictions instantly, which I have seen numerous times, is a miracle in itself. It happened to me.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Can't speak to the Hollywood stuff but...................*

I think miracles exist where I choose to find and acknowledge them. Take for example, the birth of a child. I could choose to get into the scientific rationale or I can choose to see it for the true "miracle" that it is. A gift from God for sure. I have to keep it simple at this time in my life. The fact that I can still walk or even communicate with you on this computer is nothing short of a miracle! Have you by chance heard of a book called "Illusions" by (somebody) Bach. Give it a read if you get the chance. It's a pretty cool read and an eye opener for sure. God Bless, Guy


brgoslin said:


> dunno, I guess I just have a grander view of "miracle" walking on water, bleeding statues parting the seas, etc real hollywood stuff,


----------



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

*My little miracle!*

I feel that what people view as a miracle will vary greatly. Some are waiting for the harps and flutes while others hear the whispers. All that matters is that you believe. I have been blessed to witness many miracles and am awed at each for the glorious magnificance that they behold.

My miracle may be small in nature but to me the miracle of life is in itself speechless. Thru a difficult pregancy with many overnight vacations in the hospital and numerous test (not to mention the RX's) and after 6 months of staring at the realization that we missed a spot on the ceiling. We had our last child, 5 weeks early, I spent many days up there and was even readmitted myself. But thru Gods support (that is the only way we made it) My son is a perfectly healthy hard-headed boy with no known problems. To me that is a miracle! 
Meow


----------



## brgoslin (Nov 15, 2005)

I am more oriented towards the definition of a miracle, "An event that appears inexplicable by the laws of nature and so is held to be supernatural in origin or an act of God:" Now a childs birth even a difficult one I believe can be explained by the laws of nature. Glad everything turned out OK with your son, sounds like you had some good medical care too. My belief is that people throw around the word miracle so much it does not even mean anything anymore, "it's a miracle he did not die in that car wreck" etc. actually it was more likely those car engineers he should be thankfull too.


----------



## Slider (May 28, 2004)

March 2005 my 9 yr old son had a cold and was coughing quite a bit. My wife took him to the doctor and got antibiotics, cough medicine, etc. She was told that it was just a cold going around and he would be fine in a few days. Before she left, she told the nurse and Dr. that since he was coughing and complaining about his chest hurting, she wanted him to have a chest Xray just to be sure.... after both the Dr. & nurse said it wasn't neccessary since it was just a cold going around, for some reason, my wife stood her ground and demanded a chest xray. 

Long story short, the xray was done and by the time she got home, his Dr. called and told us that it was probably a false read on the xray but to take him to Texas Childrens and have an echo cardiagram just to be safe.

Well, after a few hour wait, we did the echo and then got swarmed by cardiologist explaining to us that my son had a large amount of fluid around his heart. I forgot how many cc's it was but they said it was the equivelant to a 20 OZ coke bottle and the reason for the swarm of doctors was because they had never seen anyone with that much fluid around their heart before and could not believe that he came in just for an xray with no symptoms of cardiac arrest. They told me that they have cases in children that only have a teaspoon of fluid around their heart and can't move and suffer major heart failure and usually die before it can be drained.

Here my kid was with a coke bottle full of fluid around his heart and had been playing baseball, footballl, basketball, with no trouble other than the cough.

Now all of the sudden, my son had to have heart surgery ASAP to drain the fluid around his heart. They told us about all of the risks associated with the surgery and made us basically sign a form saying that his chance were not good and agree that if he died that we would not sue the doctors or the hospital.

I remember after signing the form and knowing that the surgery was set for 8:00AM the next morning... I couldn't sleep....so I went outside on the corner of Fannin and TCMC and just sat there in the rain.... I hadn't prayed in years and doubted that .....if there was a God, he would know all of my mistakes and sins and wouldn't listen to me now...... I even thought that this was happening because of my sins.... He was punishing me....I remember crying in the rain and cussing GOD for doing this to my son... I told him that I was the sinner and my son was innocent.... Though my tears and cursing at Him to spare my son and let him live his life and I would gladly suffer for all of the things that I had done wrong. Send me to Hell but please let my son live... I have made my own bad choices and should suffer for them ..... but he has not sinned and he deserves a chance to live.... Please save him!!

Tyler had the surgery the next morning.... They were able to remove all of the fluid around his heart.... He spent 12 days in ICU at Texas Chilrens Hospital and to this day we still go back for routine check ups and echo cardiagrams just to be safe...They never identified what caused the fluid to build up but I'm told that not knowing is a good thing.... another word if the would have known, it would have been bad....tumor, Lupis, Heart Failure, etc etc..

Its been a year now and he's back playing sports... In fact he just turned 10 and is the onlt 10 yr old in his league playing in the majors (12 yr olds.)

So.....to sum it up........ I've strayed way too far from God to preach.... In fact, The only thing that I was ever good at was Sinning...... but I will say this..... no matter how far you are from God, and no matter how far you think you are from forgiveness........ He still loves you.

I'm still struggling.....but Tyler is doing GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To answer your question..... God saving Tyler is not a miracle......He is a great kid that has done no wrong........Him answering my prayers after all that I've done..... Thats the miracle!


----------



## KatsMeow (Sep 19, 2005)

Slider, great story I'm glad all is well with your son and he is thriving. Thank goodness for moms intuition.

brgoslin, Just curious as to your church affilation? 
Meow


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Slider*

thanks, that was heartfelt and I felt it too. 
Brgoslin, I believe pouring boiling oil on your bare skin and there being zero evidence of it fits the description nicely. I do hear what you are saying though, we are mostly conditioned to expect water turned into wine before we will call it a miracle. What we are discussing, therefore, are semantics. To the alcoholic, desperate father and nervous expectant mother their miracles are real, faith building and praiseworthy, which is what this thread was intended to be about.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Slider, what a great testimony. I am so encouraged by your words and the fact that you give God the glory for saving you and your son. You haven't strayed too far or sinned too much for the Living God to use your story to encourage people, man. We worship a God of second chances. Just think of the Biblical leaders and the sin that they had in their lives. Much worse than I'm sure you have ever done. God used them, and I believe that God chooses people with pasts like theirs and maybe even yours to witness to people and show the true power of the Blood of Jesus Christ. Thanks again so much for sharing this. Eric


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Slider,

Fantastic testimony to the grace of God working in your family's lives.

*To me, the miracle is God's involvement in our situation.* For many people, they only see circumstances, coincidence, etc. But they don't see the magic moment when God breaks into our thought-life and gives us an impression of what is needed, as he did when he impressed upon your wife to insist on the Xray.

Years ago when our daughter had just married, she and her husband were living in Austin. We planned to go see them for the weekend. I took half a day off from work on that Friday. We planned to set off on the trip after lunch.

Backlasher (Larry) and I finished lunch. Then I cleared away the food. As I was humming and wiping down the kitchen counter, a forceful thought suddenly came into my mind: "We could be *killed* on this trip!" I recognized that the thought wasn't my own, and I said "Oh, Lord! Don't let that happen. I'm not ready for that yet."

I didn't mention that thought to Larry. I didn't want to worry him. But I kept my eyes wide open to watch for any risks along the way. We were going out Hwy 290 and got about as far as Texas Instruments, when I saw a car turning left in front of us, but we had the green light. I said, "Watch out for that car!"

Larry put on the brakes, and we would have missed the car if the lady had kept on driving; but she panicked and slammed on the brake, stopping in our path. Crunch! We hit the back quarter panel of her car.

When the police arrived, they determined that the lady was drunk and had run the red light. Our little *3-day old* S-10 pickup truck had a busted headlight and a crumpled fender and bumper. So, we turned around and headed back home.

We got home and called our daughter to advise that we weren't coming to visit after all, and explained about the accident. After we got off the phone, I told Larry that I should have mentioned to him what God said to me in the kitchen. He said, "What did God say to you?"

I told him about the strong thought I had, "We could be *killed* on this trip!" I explained that I felt God was giving me a warning. I told him that I had said, "Oh, Lord! Don't let that happen. I'm not ready for that yet."

When I said that, he got a really strange look on his face, like a combination of surprise and shock. I said, "What's the matter?" He said, "Do you know what I dreamed last night?!" I said, "What?"

He said, "Last night I dreamed about my own funeral. I was laid out in a casket, and all our family, friends, and all my preacher friends were there. [At this time, Larry was pastor of a church.] One of my friends stepped up to the platform to deliver the eulogy. Then I sat straight up in the coffin and said, 'I'm not ready for that yet.' "

God had given *both* of us the same message. (For a long time I teased him and said that God can talk to me when I'm awake, but has to talk to Larry in his sleep, LOL!)

I believed that God saved our lives by warning us ahead of time that there would be danger. It's possible he just wanted us to stay home from the beginning.

Since that time, someone has offered another interpretation. They said it's possible the accident that would take our lives was *farther* down the road, and God used the smaller accident to stop us from going farther.

It's just another reason to give thanks to God in EVERYTHING. As scripture tells us, God makes everything work out for our good when we are called according to his purposes.

A miracle? Larry and I think so! It's possible that only the recipient of a miracle understands what God has given to them - mercy in an extreme situation.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Mrs. B, very powerful story of not only the power of God, but a true testament to how deeply you and your husband are in fellowship with God. Thanks for sharing that. Eric


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh where do I start. I think that waking up today was a miracle in itself. If we look and pay close attention ,the Lord is at work doing HIS mighty miracles all the time. I will share my real testimony for those of you that dont know it.
I grew up going to Parochial School. I went but didnt really pay attention except to memorize song and scripture for the grade. I began to drink and use drugs at the age of 14. I continued on this evil journey for another 25.75 years. I always hid behind something. Medicating every situation that came my way. I had gotten off cocaine in 1990 BUT they forgot to tell me that it might be a good idea to not drink. For the next 11 years, I became a professional drinker. That old lying devil had me convinced how good I was doing not using the "Bad Stuff". Yeah Right Stupid!! Well in the foyer of our home in 2001, there lay an eight ball of cocaine on the floor. Some ask "where from" I say from Hell. My husband asked what I was going to do with it, and I said I'll just put it away. Yeah Right Again! About the time of 9-11 Tom would be sleeping, and I would be worried to death about the terrorist. So I would stay up watching the night sky. I remembered the little baggy of white stuff. Well, two years later, I was using an OUNCE every three days. My husband did not know, my kids and close friend at the time did know. After a lengthy 30 days of heavy partying, coming down from a liquor binge, on a cruise, because I couldnt take drugs. I used my last ounce. Followed by some "HAndlebars" XANAX. Well I overdosed so they say. I can t remember anything but a day later, A MAN CAME TO THE FOOT OF MY HOSPITAL BED, AND ASKED " DO YOU WANT TO KNOW WHY YOU ARE HERE, I SAID YES. HE THEN ASKED, DO YOU WANT THE TRUTH OR A LIE, I SAID THE TRUTH. HE SAID, BECAUSE YOU TRIED TO KILL YOURSELF. I looked up from flat on my back and said. LORD, I WOULD NEVER DO THAT, I DONT WANT TO GO TO HELL. I must have remembered that much. 
THAT DAY IN A HOSPITAL BED I GAVE MY LIFE TO GOD, I PROMISED HIM THAT I WOULD NOT USE DRUGS EVER AGAIN NOR DRINK, AND I WOULD LIVE FOR HIM. It has been 30 months and 23 days. i am free. REALLY FREE. when that old stupid guy tries to get in my head i just PRAISE AND SING AND PRAY AND he cant stick around as long as i keep my eye on JESUS. HE is the only way. BY THE WAY NO ONE EVER SAW THAT MAN> I BELIEVE IT WAS MY GUARDIAN ANGEL STRAIGHT FROM HEAVEN. I walked out of there with a glow ( that has not let up), "THE HOLY SPIRIT" Lots of awesome miracles have come out of this. Tom, my husband turned his life over to the Lord, and became such a wonderful new man in Christ. THE LORD does things in ways we could never imagine. (MIRACLES) THanks for listening, I GIVE GOD ALL THE GLORY. 

My life is Really Good, now that I live for THE LORD, AND I WILL ALWAYS SEE THIS AS A MIRACLE that HE saved me and loved me and restored me.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Do I believe in miracles? YES!

My son the day he was born. 

A few days later.

Going home day.

Now, almost 2 years old.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

luv2fish, I've been wanting to hear your testimony, praise God. You are a joy to read, so positive all the time. I hope we get to meet someday.
WilliamH, you are his hero, he's a lucky guy!


----------

